# Barter Question



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a friend who owns a healthfood store. She wants my stuff in it...should I give her like $1 off of each item or keep it what I normally sell it for $4/lotion and soap I chareg $2.50 lip balm and candles are $6.50 each 8 oz. tin. I will be bartering with her stuff at regular price. Like my stuff = $50 I can shop in her store for that total. Thoughts?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

If you are bartering then keep your prices retail as you are paying retail for her stuff.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

That is what I was thinking, thanks Sondra


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Definitely, retail for retail. I love to barter!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes we do that too unless there is some other circumstance.
Like all of you getting a 30 percent DGI discount as a lump sum buyer.
But retail shops that trade with us trade at retail!
I wish I had a vet that bartered- heck- I wish I had a vet.

Lee


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I wish I was a vet Lee  Sold both of the shaving mugs today! Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Well I intended to be - until my reproductive urges took precedence....hormones what can ya do? 

Plenty more where they came from Vicki.
Lee


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

My vet works for cheese!  At least for a partial payment. Jennifer


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I was going to be a vet at one point too. Then I decided to go to West Point. And after I got out of the Army, I thought about being a Certified Nurse Midwife, but God took the 2x4 approach and made my health such that I couldn't finish the program and had to stay home with my kids. That literally saved me. And them, I'm thinking.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

So, I had a college kid ask me if he could come out and do some work on the farm in exchange for millk. He is a skinny, timid city kid, never been to a farm so had no clue what was in store for him.

He worked from 10:00 am - 2:00 pm...helped me clean the barn (including pens), helped fix our electric fence, and moved some scrap wood to be burned. I gave him 1/2 gallon of milk and 2 bars of soap...probably would have given him a whole gallon if he had stayed for evening milking. BUT, he needed to get home before dark since he has no sense of direction and I had to give him instructions on how to get back to "civilization" even though he followed me TO the farm! LOL!!! Poor kid!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

sounds like you got alot of work out of the kid for 1/2 gal milk and two bars of soap.


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

Is the kid coming back? I agree it sounds like you got a lot of work for the milk & soap. 

My neighbor works at a grainery and he brings the samples from each truck over for my chickens. He's an older gentlemen who's wife is battling cancer. They get 2-3 dozen eggs and a gallon of milk (when the girls are in milk) a week in exchange for the grain. He's also brought over potatoes, tomatoes, and his wife gives DS treats each time he takes eggs over there. He has offered to care for the animals if we ever need him to so I might get some livestock care in exchange for the eggs. He and his wife both grew up milking cows, tending gardens, etc so they have experience. I don't leave my girls when they are in milk but it's nice to know there is someone nearby in case of emergencies. I'd love to have the teen boys nextdoor learn the barn care in exchange for something but they aren't the most reliable kids and I'm not sure their parents would enforce proper care. Heck, I'd like to have someone come over and do some manual labor in exchange for milk or soap. Sometimes I need more muscle than the two of us.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

I think he will be back...he was really impressed with the way our kids work along side of us, just as hard as we do.

He was also very thankful for the opportunity at what he called "an amazing new experience"! You don't find many kids that WANT to do something like this. 

We give our kids an allowance to help out and they usually don't complain about the work. In fact, there is a woman that has a petting zoo down the road from us and they are thinking about asking her if they can help out to make more money, since they have experience with cleaning barns and all that stuff!


----------



## laughter777 (Jun 16, 2008)

I know who I will be speaking with about "kid training" (the 2 legged kind) when Chad and I decide to start our family. Many many wonderful children belong to forum members! I have had the joy of meeting quite a few of them!


----------

